# So bricked...



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

So I just got my new Spectrum 2 to replace my Charge. Got successful root and all but after trying to install Black Plague through RomManager, now my phone won't boot. Did a battery swap to no avail. Plugging in data cable with no joy. I've never bricked a phone before, but I'm assuming its safe to say that this is the case. I have a backup account still registered so I'm still mobile. Time for some good old social engineering =D


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

There arent any roms for your phone. Looks like you flashed an old spectrum 1 ROM. I'd say find a leak of stock firmware, but i can't even find a forum on any site for your phone.


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

Even if I got stock firmware, the piece won't even turn on. When I plug it into my PC I get the notification that something is conected, but no access to storage, no recovery, no nothing.


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

pm'ed.


----------



## Lucki (Nov 10, 2012)

Just out of curiousity, since no other forums have a section for the Spectrum II, how did you get root on it? I've been checking for the last several days and so far I have come up with nothing.


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

Well that is most likely what bricked it. I used the Spectrum 4G Bootloader Pwnage tool. I was told that it worked for the (30 but apparently not. I may have also accidentally installed CWM instead of CWMT (the links on RomManager are very similar). Either way, I played dumb at the Verizon store and they're sending me a new one.


----------



## pouxonu (Jan 5, 2012)

w4rbytez said:


> Well that is most likely what bricked it. I used the Spectrum 4G Bootloader Pwnage tool. I was told that it worked for the (30 but apparently not. I may have also accidentally installed CWM instead of CWMT (the links on RomManager are very similar). Either way, I played dumb at the Verizon store and they're sending me a new one.


How long were you rooted before the brick? Did you brick after trying to install CWM or after you tried installing the ROM. I'm looking to root mine but haven't tried it yet. You're the first person I know who has had success getting root on the Spec 2, would love to do it myself but if you can clarify a bit more on what happened it would better let me know on what my next step should be.


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

After running the .bat, I confirmed root and reboot. Couldn't get into CWMT so I tried flashing it from ROM Manager but I most likely flashed CWM accidentally. I downloaded Black Plague but didn't actually get around to flashing it. I was going to try that through CWMT (since I had issues with RROM manager on my Charge). Last thing I did was flash what I'm betting was CWM.
I ran the pwnage.bat on a whim because LG phones generally keep a pretty consistent structure so I figured it may work and, worst case scenario, leave me with a soft brick I could recover later. Plus, I got the piece relatively cheap on new line. All that aside, I did several reboots and assigned superuser to several apps just to make sure everything was stable and it all was going pretty swimmingly. I even amped the CPU a little. Like I said, the only issue I found was that I couldn't get into CWMT. Pretty sure I would've been fine had it not been for human error (my specialty). I have to occassionally remind myself to relax and breath when I get new toys, lest my overexcitement lead to catastrophe =D


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

If anyone makes any progress, feel free to PM me as I'd like to know any details. There is a great void in the world of the Spectrum II internetz.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/csmg/b2c/client/auth_model_check2.jsp?esn=IMEI

Replace "IMEI" with your IMEI from your phone. This will bring up the link to the most up to date firmware for your phone. You won't see anything in IE, so I suggest using Firefox of Chrome. Download the .cab file that will be linked and try using the .cab method to flash the firmware. Either it will work, or it will not work, because LG has started to not put the needed .dll into the files. If it works, please share the link so I can do a write up for others (The file link, not the one with your IMEI). If it doesn't work, open up a command prompt and use the windows "extract" program to open up the .cab and let us know which files are inside.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK*​*AFTER SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES (UPDATED 7/11/2014)*​
*WARNING*

I do not take any responsibility for what you do to your device. If you decide to do this, you do so at your own risk.

Read and understand the whole guide first before actually performing the instructions.

This will take some time to do, it's not a 5 minute job.

*REQUIREMENTS*


Download only one of the below firmware you desire.
Firmware Download> VS93022A_02.S22A_02.P58017.R5 (Jelly Bean) NEW
Older Firmware Download>VS93021B_05.S21B.05.P58017.R5 (Jelly Bean) "Uploaded 7-11-14"
Stock ICS Firmware Download> VS93010E_05.S10E_05P58015.R5 (Stock ICS) "Uploaded 7-11-14"

 Downloaded the >KP500 Utility Tool
Download >Driver Package and LG Support Tool and install.
Backup your device if possible >How to backup your spectrum 2.

*INSTRUCTIONS*


Charge your battery to *100% *(Unable to Charge See >Charger or >Charger + Battery's)
Create a folder on your desktop called "LG Tools"
Extract the "KP500 Utility Tool" into the "LG_Tools" folder.
Move the firmware you downloaded into the "LG_Tools" folder.

Remove your battery and remove your memory card.
Re-insert your battery [not your memory card] and replace the back plate.

*REBOOT INTO DOWNLOAD MODE*


Hold down vol up + vol down and Plug in the USB cable to pc while holding both buttons.
When the download screen come's up on your phone, you can let go of the vol controls.

*WINDOWS DEVICE MANAGER*


Open your Device Manager on PC. Click on >Start type in >Device Manager
Click on the "View" tab at the top left, and check the "Show Hidden Devices"
Go down list to >Modems >LGE AndroidNet for VZW USB Modem and Disable, Right click>Properties >Driver >Disable

*FINAL STEPS*

Be sure to change the cab input paths below under steps 4 & 5 to match the above firmware you download.


Open LG_Tools Folder and Run your "KP500-Utils-EN.exe" as administrator. Right click on >Run as administrator
Next Choose > I "Flash with assistance (file .cab)" and press enter.
It will show: "Phone Model (KP500)" type in VS930, and press enter.
Type in the full path of your cab file. To find path name, right click on LG_Folder >Properties >Security >Object name
i.e. C:\Users\YOUR COMPUTERS NAME\Desktop\LG_Tools\VS93022A_02.S22A_02.P58017.R5.cab and press enter.

Type in the full file name of your cab without the Cab 
i.e. VS93022A_02.S22A_02.P58017.R5 and press enter.

Wait until you will see the LG update tool pop up and then a indicator bar will start.
Next it will stop and you will see a pop up that says "Restart" click on.

Now It will go threw extracting the cab file and then extracting a .bin file

Wait for your phone to finish flashing and let it reboot on its own

Do not unplug USB cable, This will take some time for It to complete!

*ONCE THIS IS DONE*


You should see a normal boot process and now use your phone as if it was brand new.

*VIDEO TUTORIAL:*


FIX SECURITY ERROR VIDEO

*OTHER METHOD:*


LGMobile Support Tool
​Please  ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## finndo77 (Oct 14, 2012)

One more thing on that process I found, if the phone is functional and you can connect to your computer in debug mode, the kp500 program will reboot you into download mode without having to do the funky button press combo.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] "Security Error[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fixed!![/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] - Credit goes to "[/background]*Neph*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" for all the information.[/background]
> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"This Will Manually Update the LG Spectrum 2 to Android 4.0.4 ICS VS93010E Non-Rooted" [/background]*
> First downloaded the "KP500 Util tool" from http://androidfiles....ls/LG_Tools.zip and unzipped it to your desktop. "This next link gave me the latest firmware for my phone" first open up your browser, I used Comodo, but Chrome or Firefox should work, not IE, and copy/paste or click on this link http://csmg.lgmobile...k2.jsp?esn=IMEI to your browser. Now replace the "IMEI" (in the browser link) with your phones IMEI numbers (located behind your battery) Now wait for it to download. Then put the firmware download in the "LG_Tools" folder on the desktop.
> 
> ...


I Soft Bricked the my VS930 and the link to download the firmware is not working. I am replacing the IMEI with my phones correct number but I am getting a page saying. "2 990000761783184 LGVS930 AVRSBK1 209KPUU0076318 20120913 GLOBAL/GLOBAL N N" but no download link. Any advise please.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

JimiMack said:


> I Soft Bricked the my VS930 and the link to download the firmware is not working. I am replacing the IMEI with my phones correct number but I am getting a page saying. "2 990000761783184 LGVS930 AVRSBK1 209KPUU0076318 20120913 GLOBAL/GLOBAL N N" but no download link. Any advise please.


UPDATED - Try this link "VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5"


----------



## JimiMack (Jan 5, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> Try this link "AVRZBK 209KPXV0086858 20120915 VS93010E_05" or "GLOBAL/GLOBAL N N EG CDMA"


Thank you very much Sir. I was going nuts trying to find this file. Now lets hope I restore with out issue.


----------



## GeekByMarriage (Jan 27, 2013)

Please help! I've done everything in the instructions but it's not working. The updater tool says it can no longer update due to a fatal error and I think my .cab is to blame. When I try to use the link and input my IMEI number I get this message: OK 990000762052746 LGVS930 AVRZBK 211KPYR0103274 20121107 VS93010E_05 http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGVS930/AVRZBK/VS93010E_05/VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGVS930/AVRZBK/VS93010E_05/VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab GLOBAL/GLOBAL N N EG CDMA

So I tried just using this part: http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGVS930/AVRZBK/VS93010E_05/VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab
When it doesn't stop downloading with a network error and does download fully I go through all of the steps and get tons of errors only to have my .cab say its corrupt after I've done everything. Any help would be awesome because I'm about to lose my mind.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I need the specific error messages it is giving you. It could be anything from a bad path being typed in, to that fact that some people try to extract the .cab file manually when you're not suppose to. Let me know, and I will try and help you out. I'm downloading the file myself to check if the needed .dll is inside it.


----------



## GeekByMarriage (Jan 27, 2013)

Neph said:


> I need the specific error messages it is giving you. It could be anything from a bad path being typed in, to that fact that some people try to extract the .cab file manually when you're not suppose to. Let me know, and I will try and help you out. I'm downloading the file myself to check if the needed .dll is inside it.


14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\BYR_Client] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\BYR_Client
14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ\LGVS700] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ\LGVS700
14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ
14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW
14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX
14:06:44 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
14:06:44 : Start Date : 2013-01-27 14:06:44
14:06:44 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
14:06:44 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:06:44 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
14:06:45 : *****CheckOS Start********
14:06:45 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Professional_
14:06:45 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
14:06:45 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
14:06:45 : SetEmerModeAT()
14:06:45 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
14:06:52 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
14:06:52 : 0 - NotConnected.
14:06:52 : 1 - Normal connect success
14:06:52 : 2 - Emergency connect success
14:06:59 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
14:06:59 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
14:07:00 : Phone Mode(2)
14:07:00 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
14:07:00 : Phone Type : QCT
14:07:00 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
14:07:02 : Phone Bin Version : 
14:07:02 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
14:07:03 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶ó¸ÞÅ¸ - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model : 
14:07:03 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
14:07:03 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
14:07:04 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
14:07:04 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
14:07:04 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
14:07:04 : ******Extract Start C:\USERS\LEO\DESKTOP\LG_TOOLS\LG93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.CAB*****
14:07:04 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
14:07:04 : ExtractInfo Error(0)
14:07:04 : Extract cab file error.
14:07:04 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
14:07:04 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
14:07:05 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
14:07:05 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
14:07:05 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
14:07:05 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
14:07:05 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you rename your .cab file? You're typing LG930 instead of VS930 which is what the cab download says.


----------



## GeekByMarriage (Jan 27, 2013)

The cab is named VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab I didn't rename it. I've been very careful to type it exactly like that and not type LG anywhere.
Edit: WTH I see where you are seeing LG. I know I didn't type LG.

Going to try it once more, double checking my typing and will post log if it fails again.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

14:07:04 : ******Extract Start C:\USERS\LEO\DESKTOP\LG_TOOLS\_*LG*_93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.CAB*****


----------



## GeekByMarriage (Jan 27, 2013)

18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\BYR_Client] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\BYR_Client
18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ\LGVS700] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ\LGVS700
18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW\VRZ
18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX\PSW
18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade\LGMOBILEAX
18:55:02 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(145):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
18:55:02 : Start Date : 2013-01-27 18:55:02
18:55:02 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
18:55:02 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:02 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
18:55:02 : *****CheckOS Start********
18:55:02 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Professional_
18:55:02 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
18:55:03 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
18:55:03 : SetEmerModeAT()
18:55:03 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
18:55:09 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
18:55:09 : 0 - NotConnected.
18:55:09 : 1 - Normal connect success
18:55:09 : 2 - Emergency connect success
18:55:13 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
18:55:13 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
18:55:14 : Phone Mode(2)
18:55:14 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
18:55:14 : Phone Type : QCT
18:55:14 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
18:55:17 : Phone Bin Version :
18:55:17 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
18:55:17 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶ó¸ÞÅ¸ - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model :
18:55:17 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
18:55:17 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
18:55:18 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
18:55:18 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
18:55:18 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
18:55:18 : ******Extract Start c:\users\leo\desktop\lg_tools\vs93010e_05.s10e_05.p58015.r5.cab*****
18:55:18 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
18:55:18 : ExtractInfo Error(0)
18:55:18 : Extract cab file error.
18:55:18 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
18:55:18 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
18:55:19 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
18:55:19 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
18:55:19 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
18:55:19 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
18:55:19 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you move the file since the first post? The first one it was in LG_TOOLS and this time it's lgtools? I would suggest creating a directory at c:\KP500\ and moving all the files and the KP tools into this directory. You seem to be really close to getting this fixed.


----------



## GeekByMarriage (Jan 27, 2013)

My husbands have figured it out. Guess the geek hasn't reached full osmosis yet. I've been up all night and was making stupid typing errors. Thanks to Neph pointing that out I handed over the reins to my capable guys and let them figure it out! Huzzah!


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats on having a fixed phone


----------



## ArcaneDraco (Dec 30, 2011)

i downloaded beats audio, it soft bricked my phone, the cab file ive been getting is only 422 bytes. is this normal?

edit: talked to a guy at another forum, found out the file is supposed to be 1.1gb, so the links are apparently no longer working. but i was able to recover my phone using just the lg support tool under customer support > recover phone. it downloaded the file and restored the phone no prob.


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

Haven't messed with this in a while, but just tried this out with my buddy's 930 and this thread saved his paperweight. Awesome to see some more action on this phone. I've had one for almost a year and its just now taking off.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, getting CM10.1 and AKOP 4.2 was impressive. TDM has been putting in a lot of work on both the Spec and the Nitro.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

ArcaneDraco said:


> i downloaded beats audio, it soft bricked my phone, the cab file ive been getting is only 422 bytes. is this normal?
> 
> edit: talked to a guy at another forum, found out the file is supposed to be 1.1gb, so the links are apparently no longer working. but i was able to recover my phone using just the lg support tool under customer support > recover phone. it downloaded the file and restored the phone no prob.


If any one is having trouble with the "Restore Your Spectrum 2 Back To Clean Factory Stock" phone recovery post for the LG Spectrum 2 VS930, you can try the link below for the LG Update Tool.

*HERE IS DIRECTIONS ON >*HOW TO USE THE LG UPDATE TOOL


----------



## iqbal4all (Apr 21, 2013)

its showing PHONE NOT FOUND ... what to do


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

iqbal4all said:


> its showing PHONE NOT FOUND ... what to do


*HOW TO CONNECT THE LG SPECTRUM 2 TO YOUR PC VIA USB CABLE*
Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
Enable USB debugging in your Spectrum 2 phone's settings. This can be done by going into "Settings", then "Developer Options", then Click "OK", then check the "USB debugging".
Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable. You can check to see if everything is in order and that your computer can communicate with your phone at this time by clicking the "Settings" (gear) button in programs, then click on "Connectivity", then "USB connection type", then Click on "Internet Connection" if this doesn't work, try "Media sync (MTP)". "Check for attached device" from your drop down menu.


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

Getting error identical to GeekByMarriage, though I have rigorously checked my input and have found no error in the file path. Maybe you guys can see something I missed:

00:14:22 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
00:14:22 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
00:14:22 : Start Date : 2013-04-30 00:14:22
00:14:22 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
00:14:22 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
00:14:22 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
00:14:23 : *****CheckOS Start********
00:14:23 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Professional_
00:14:23 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
00:14:23 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
00:14:23 : SetEmerModeAT()
00:14:23 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
00:14:30 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
00:14:30 : 0 - NotConnected.
00:14:30 : 1 - Normal connect success
00:14:30 : 2 - Emergency connect success
00:14:32 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
00:14:32 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
00:14:33 : Phone Mode(2)
00:14:33 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
00:14:33 : Phone Type : QCT
00:14:33 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
00:14:35 : Phone Bin Version :
00:14:35 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
00:14:36 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶ó¸ÞÅ¸ - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model :
00:14:36 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
00:14:36 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
00:14:37 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
00:14:37 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
00:14:37 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
00:14:37 : ******Extract Start C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\LG_Tools\VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab*****
00:14:37 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
00:14:37 : Extract Fail C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.wdb\n
00:14:37 : Extract Error(0)
00:14:37 : Extract cab file error.
00:14:37 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
00:14:38 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
00:14:38 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
00:14:38 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
00:14:38 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
00:14:38 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

I still don't know what the issue was. Nonetheless, I ran the update tool and got to JB just fine.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*REPAIR OR UPDATE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 WITH THE*​*"LGMobile Support Tool"*​
*SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*
If you want to update to the latest Jelly Bean, but you're running into a few issues with updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
The method below will restore your Spectrum 2 to the latest Jelly Bean.
*BACKUP YOUR SPECTRUM 2*
Always backup your Spectrum 2 before updating, rooting or a hard reset.
See this post for more information >How to Back up Your Spectrum 2
*REQUIRMENTS: *The process below will take some time to do, it's not a 5 minute job.
DOWNLOAD >Spectrum 2 USB Drivers
DOWNLOAD >LGMobile Support Tool
Make sure to charge your battery to _100%_
*INSTRUCTIONS*:
Pull Battery and SD Card
Replace Battery "Not SD Card"
Hold Down Both Volume Up + Volume Down Buttons
Connect USB Cord to CP & Phone
Wait for "*DOWNLOAD MODE*" to show on your phone
now you can release the Volume Buttons


Double Click on "LGMobile Support Tool" on your PC to Start Program
You will see a dialog box pop up checking for new updates
Now you should see the LGMobile Support Tool box


Click on >"_Customer Support_" in the upper left corner, then >"_Recovery Phone_"
A dialog box will pop up, in the first box it should show your phones "MEI" number
Next to this is a button, Click on >"_CHECK_"


Now you will see the LGMobile Support Tool start "_Analysis_" your phone then "_Downloading the LG Mobile Phone Software Update Program_"
This will take some time to complete.

*During the "UPDATE" process*
"_Do not disconnect the USB cable and battery from your phone until Upgrade Complete Message Appear_"
you will see your phone reboot several times,
One's the LGMobile Support Tools says "_LG Mobile Phone Software Update completed_"
Click on >"_Exit_" a dialog box will open asking you "_Do you want to quit the LG Mobile Phone Software Update?_" Click >"_Yes_"
Click on >"_File_" >"_Quite_" and unplug your USB cord from your computer.

Now you should see a normal boot process and your phone is back to stock.

*ROOTING YOUR SPECTRUM*
If your Spectrum 2 was already rooted before you updated, you will need to do a "_Hard Reset_" before rooting again.
After you have updated to jelly bean and want to know about rooting, click on >Rooting Your Spectrum 2 Phone Faq
If you would like to root your Spectrum 2, click on this link >How to Root your Spectrum 2 VS930
*HOW TO "HARD RESET" THE LG SPECTRUM 2*
Remove and reinsert the battery.
Press and hold both the "_Volume Down_" and "_Power_" button until you see a message "_Factory Hard Reset_" then let go of buttons.
It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. Confirm with Power Button.
When asked are you sure, confirm with power button
You're Done. Factory Restored!

*LINK> **LG SPECTRUM II VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS*​Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## F3L0N (May 5, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> *RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK*​
> 
> Download firmware >See "This Post" Before Using this Latest JB Update
> VS93021B_05.S21B.05.P58017.R5 (Jelly Bean) NEW
> ...


Am wondering if you could supply a working link or if there is some way to send me the cab for ICS? I wanted to flash my other Spectrum 2 back to ICS and cannot find a working link or way to download ICS anymore...


----------



## svcurli (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi

I have big problem, fallow the guide BUT cannot enter download mode any help will be appreciate.

Noob question can that be a driver problem use win8


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

svcurli said:


> Hi
> 
> I have big problem, fallow the guide BUT cannot enter download mode any help will be appreciate.
> 
> Noob question can that be a driver problem use win8


*How to **Reboot your phone into* "Download Mode"


If you don't see the "Download Mode" screen after following the instructions below, 
you might need to try it on win7 or use a different cable.

*INSTRUCTIONS*


Make sure to charge your battery to *100%*
Download >Driver Package and LG Support Tool and install onto your computer.
Next go into your Windows "Device Manager" on your computer
Disable the device under Modems >LGE AndroidNet for VZW USB Modem.


*First remove your battery and memory card.*


Re-insert your battery [not your memory card] and replace the back plate.
Hold down vol up + vol down and Plug in the USB cable while holding both buttons down.
When the "Download Mode" screen come's up on your phone, you can let go of the vol controls buttons.

All Done! Your Spectrum 2 Is In Download Mode


----------



## ashar (Sep 17, 2013)

F3L0N said:


> Am wondering if you could supply a working link or if there is some way to send me the cab for ICS? I wanted to flash my other Spectrum 2 back to ICS and cannot find a working link or way to download ICS anymore...


I also need this stock ICS cab vs93010E to flash my spectrum 2 back to ICS. Can somebody help me? thanx


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

ashar said:


> I also need this stock ICS cab vs93010E to flash my spectrum 2 back to ICS. Can somebody help me? thanx


*SPECTRUM 2 STOCK ICS CAB "VS93010E" DOWNLOAD*

I have uploaded the stock cab at two links for your spectrum 2 and a quick link to show you how to flash back to ICS.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*


File Dropper Download: VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab (Stock ICS)
Dropbox Download: VS93010E_05.S10E_05P58015.R5.cab (Stock ICS)
HOW TO RESTORE BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK

Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## decke1ap (Sep 22, 2013)

So I have now soft bricked two LG Spectrum phones and I'm not sure on how to recover them. BTW this is my first post so bare with me.

My phone is currently in a boot loop which then shows the, "LG Security Error". I thought it would be fun to root my phone!!!!!!!!!!

I downloaded the LG Support Tools, Drivers, .cab file, etc..... However, when I go to fix my phone I get "Upgrade stopped due to an error". My phone was not in USB debug mode so that is why I'm thinking I'm having this issue. If that's the case then I think I'm screwed.

Anyway does anyone have any ideas on how to work around this issue??????

10:04:41 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅäž® »èÁŠ œÃµµ
10:04:41 : Start Date : 2013-09-22 10:04:41
10:04:41 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
10:04:41 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅäž® »èÁŠ œÃµµ
10:04:41 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
10:04:41 : *****CheckOS Start********
10:04:41 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Home Edition_
10:04:41 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
10:04:42 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
10:04:42 : SetEmerModeAT()
10:04:42 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
10:04:48 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
10:04:48 : 0 - NotConnected.
10:04:48 : 1 - Normal connect success
10:04:48 : 2 - Emergency connect success
10:04:53 : Verifying phone connection...
10:04:53 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
10:04:54 : Phone Mode(2)
10:04:54 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
10:04:54 : Phone Type : QCT
10:04:54 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
10:04:56 : Phone Bin Version : 
10:04:56 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
10:04:57 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶óžÞÅž - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model : 
10:04:57 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
10:04:57 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
10:04:58 : CLGMobileHttp Class ŒÒžêœÃÀÛ.
10:04:58 : CLGMobileHttp Class ŒÒžê...
10:04:58 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
10:04:58 : ******Extract Start C:\Users\LMC-ACER\Desktop\LG_Tools\VS93021B_05.S21B_05.P58017.R5.cab*****
10:04:58 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
10:05:27 : Extract Fail C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\VS93021B_05.S21B_05.P58017.R5.wdb\n
10:05:27 : Extract Error(2)
10:05:27 : Extract cab file error.
10:05:27 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅäž® »èÁŠ œÃµµ
10:05:28 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
10:05:28 : CLGMobileHttp Class ŒÒžêœÃÀÛ.
10:05:28 : CLGMobileHttp Class ŒÒžê...
10:05:28 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔŽÏŽÙ
10:05:28 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## ashar (Sep 17, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> *SPECTRUM 2 STOCK ICS CAB "VS93010E" DOWNLOAD*
> 
> I have uploaded the stock cab for your spectrum 2 and a quick link to show you how to flash back to ICS.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the working link. I am facing problems downloading from this link, every time i start downloading it stops after some time, sometimes after 100mb, sometimes after 200mb and sometimes before 100mb. I just have to restart downloading from the beginning and it happens again. Can you help again. i am very sorry to bother you but i desperately need this as i dont like jelly bean update of this phone. Thanks again. Regards


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

w4rbytez said:


> Getting error identical to GeekByMarriage, though I have rigorously checked my input and have found no error in the file path. Maybe you guys can see something I missed:
> 
> 00:14:22 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
> 00:14:22 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
> ...


Some times I'm only able to repair my phone with the "LG Support Tool", and It should be ok if your phone wasn't set to USB debug Mode.

Follow the link below, it might take multiple tries one's your phone is in security mode for the LG Support Tool to take effect, I also have better

luck with windows 7 updating my phone.


Go to this link -> Repair or Update your LG Spectrum 2


----------



## ashar (Sep 17, 2013)

ashar said:


> Thank you very much for the working link. I am facing problems downloading from this link, every time i start downloading it stops after some time, sometimes after 100mb, sometimes after 200mb and sometimes before 100mb. I just have to restart downloading from the beginning and it happens again. Can you help again. i am very sorry to bother you but i desperately need this as i dont like jelly bean update of this phone. Thanks again. Regards


i somehow managed to download the file (after trying and trying for 2 days) and started the upgrade process according to instructions, its been stuck on 4% for about 50 minutes, there is no error no progress, what should i do now???? how do i attach screenshot here???


----------



## BrianBarnes03271983 (Oct 1, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> *RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK*​*AFTER SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*​*UPDATED (09-19-2013)*​
> *WARNING*
> 
> 
> ...


I keep getting an error occuring when downloading. I believe I have Followed these steps completely. Can you please help me? Someone?


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*


If your having trouble trying to restore your Spectrum 2 with the "Firmware /.cab" method, and you want to update to the latest Jelly Bean, but you're running into a few issues like, updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
The Link below will restore your Spectrum 2 to the latest Jelly Bean.

>>Repair or Update Your Spectrum 2<<


----------



## BrianBarnes03271983 (Oct 1, 2013)

xXxGeek said:


> *RESTORE YOUR SPECTRUM 2 BACK TO CLEAN FACTORY STOCK*​*AFTER SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*​
> *WARNING*
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link to a video tutorial on how to fix the security error using this method! http://www.youtube.com/user/brianwbarnes33/videos


----------



## Nawl (Oct 23, 2013)

When i Try to restore my phone LG Mobile support tool stops and Kp500Utils crashes
16:52:30 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
16:52:30 : Start Date : 2013-10-23 16:52:30
16:52:30 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
16:52:30 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
16:52:30 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
16:52:30 : *****CheckOS Start********
16:52:30 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Home Edition_
16:52:30 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
16:52:31 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
16:52:31 : SetEmerModeAT()
16:52:31 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
16:52:37 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
16:52:37 : 0 - NotConnected.
16:52:37 : 1 - Normal connect success
16:52:37 : 2 - Emergency connect success
16:53:10 : Verifying phone connection...
16:53:10 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
16:53:11 : Phone Mode(2)
16:53:11 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
16:53:11 : Phone Type : QCT
16:53:11 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start******

Then I get an error LG-Utils Application has stopped working and the KP500-utils exits.
Im using windows 7

Edit: nvm I Restored in LG support tool battery just wasnt fully charged


----------



## toannv_55 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi!

after uninstalled some system app by using Titatium application, my phone - VS930 now in security error problem.

I tried the instruction by using the latest Firm ware. After loading 100%, this pop up a message "*select thye Contact button to contact for LG Mobile phone software update online*" and still in download mode and nothing happened.

can somone show me how to fix this problem. I using window 8/32bit.

thank in advance


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

toannv_55 said:


> hi!
> 
> after uninstalled some system app by using Titatium application, my phone - VS930 now in security error problem.
> 
> ...


​*HAVING TROUBLE USING THE FIRMWARE METHOD *​​​Follow the steps bellow if your having trouble using the firmware method on windows 8, you can try​using windows 7 or use the LGMobile Support Tool to repair your device working with windows 8​​​
*SECURITY ERROR OR OTHER ISSUES*


If you are you're running into a few issues like, updating, getting root, received a "Security Error" or even soft bricked your spectrum 2.
The method below will restore your Spectrum 2 to the latest Jelly Bean

*REQUIREMENTS**: *The process below will take some time to do, it's not a 5 minute job.


DOWNLOAD >Spectrum 2 USB Drivers
DOWNLOAD >LGMobile Support Tool
Make sure to charge your battery to 100%

*INSTRUCTIONS*:


Pull Battery and SD Card
Replace Battery "Not SD Card"
Hold Down Both "Volume Up + Volume Down" Buttons
Connect USB Cord to CP & Phone
Wait for "*DOWNLOAD MODE*" to show on your phone
now you can release the Volume Buttons

Double Click on "LGMobile Support Tool" on your PC to Start Program
You will see a dialog box pop up checking for new updates
Now you should see the LGMobile Support Tool box

Click on >"Customer Support" in the upper left corner, then >"Recovery Phone"
A dialog box will pop up, in the first box it should show your phones "MEI" number
Next to this is a button, Click on >"CHECK"

Now you will see the LGMobile Support Tool start "Analysis" your phone then "Downloading the LG Mobile Phone Software Update Program"
This will take some time to complete.

*During the "UPDATE" process*


"Do not disconnect the USB cable and battery from your phone until Upgrade Complete Message Appear"
you will see your phone reboot several times,
One's the LGMobile Support Tools says "LG Mobile Phone Software Update completed"
Click on >"Exit" a dialog box will open asking you "Do you want to quit the LG Mobile Phone Software Update?" Click >"Yes"
Click on >"File" >"Quite" and unplug your USB cord from your computer.

Now you should see a normal boot process and your phone is back to stock.

Next follow the the steps from "Here" to keep from getting the security error again.

Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------



## amev30 (Jan 26, 2014)

xXxGeek said:


> *HOW TO CONNECT THE LG SPECTRUM 2 TO YOUR PC VIA USB CABLE*
> 
> 
> Ensure that you have the correct USB drivers installed for your Spectrum 2 device.
> ...


How exactly do you recommend one to do that when their phone is bricked?


----------



## amev30 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fixed my issue, this comment has been redacted.


----------



## amev30 (Jan 26, 2014)

If anyone is having an issue where the LG Tools stops at 30% and a dialogue box appears with something like, "USB cable is not connected to phone - Please connect phone and try again", or something.... What worked for me is to keep trying different USB cables and ports until you get a combo that when you connect your phone (remember, your VS930 should be in download mode by now) Windows installs/prepares the USB drivers. If you are not seeing this notification from the system/notification tray then that it the problem. This is what worked for me at least. Once Windows fetched the USB drivers (3 of them), then I clicked 'retry' in the LG Tools and viola!


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

can someone once again post the stock ICS please thank you in advance


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

I also keep getting low battery warning with lg tools I checked the battery with a meter and the battery is at 4.1 volts


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

wickeddwc said:


> can someone once again post the stock ICS please thank you in advance


I updated the download link for the stock ICS firmware at > "page 2/Post #11", here is a direct download link >"http://www.filedropper.com/vs93010e05s10e05p58015r5"

Please Click ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

Update My vs930 is soft bricked after root and restart, I try lg tools but get low battery warning error everytime even tho I charged my battery with wall charger got a new battery and still same thing, Also tried skipping the warning unplugging and replugging to get to download but get error before it loads it on the phone any help would be great, thanks in advanced


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

23:19:03 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:19:03 : Start Date : 2014-03-08 23:19:03
23:19:03 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
23:19:03 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:19:03 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
23:19:03 : *****CheckOS Start********
23:19:03 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Professional_
23:19:03 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:19:04 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
23:19:04 : SetEmerModeAT()
23:19:04 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
23:19:11 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
23:19:11 : 0 - NotConnected.
23:19:11 : 1 - Normal connect success
23:19:11 : 2 - Emergency connect success
23:19:27 : Verifying phone connection...
23:19:27 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
23:19:28 : Phone Mode(2)
23:19:28 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
23:19:28 : Phone Type : QCT
23:19:28 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
23:19:31 : Phone Bin Version :
23:19:31 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
23:19:31 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶ó¸ÞÅ¸ - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model :
23:19:31 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:19:32 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
23:19:33 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
23:19:33 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
23:19:33 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
23:19:33 : ******Extract Start C:\Users\win7\Desktop\LG_Tools\VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5.cab*****
23:19:33 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
23:19:33 : ExtractInfo Error(2)
23:19:33 : Extract cab file error.
23:19:33 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:19:33 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
23:19:33 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
23:19:33 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
23:19:33 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
23:19:33 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
23:19:33 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

23:25:49 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:25:49 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
23:25:49 : Start Date : 2014-03-08 23:25:49
23:25:49 : -------- Buyer Test mode ---------
23:25:49 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:25:49 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
23:25:49 : *****CheckOS Start********
23:25:49 : Microsoft_Windows_Vista Professional_
23:25:49 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:25:50 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
23:25:50 : SetEmerModeAT()
23:25:50 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
23:25:57 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
23:25:57 : 0 - NotConnected.
23:25:57 : 1 - Normal connect success
23:25:57 : 2 - Emergency connect success
23:26:14 : Verifying phone connection...
23:26:14 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
23:26:15 : Phone Mode(2)
23:26:15 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
23:26:15 : Phone Type : QCT
23:26:15 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
23:26:17 : Phone Bin Version :
23:26:17 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
23:26:18 : ÀÎÁõ °Ë»ç ÆÄ¶ó¸ÞÅ¸ - ESN_IMEI : 00000000000, Model :
23:26:18 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:26:18 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found
23:26:19 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
23:26:20 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
23:26:20 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
23:26:20 : ******Extract Start C:\KP500\VS93010E_05.S10E_05.P58015.R5*****
23:26:20 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
23:26:20 : ExtractInfo Error(2)
23:26:20 : Extract cab file error.
23:26:20 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] µð·ºÅä¸® »èÁ¦ ½Ãµµ
23:26:20 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
23:26:20 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
23:26:20 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
23:26:20 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
23:26:20 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
23:26:20 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate


----------



## wickeddwc (Feb 26, 2014)

Tryed the both ways with the k500 tool and the lg upgrade tool and cant get either one to work, can someone please help me? I hate to put this phone on ebay as bricked


----------



## Style (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello I am a user with Ukraine VS930. Unfortunately in our country, it is not updated by OTA. Can someone help me? Read in the Internet that have firmware version 22B and 23B (Android 4.2.2). People say that updated over the air. Can someone put nandroid backup firmware without personal data? Or give a link to Verizon Wireless Updater. I would be very grateful.


----------

